

Mozilla Design Challenge Winners - kwamenum86
http://labs.mozilla.com/2009/05/design-challenge-spring-09-best-in-class-submissions-selected/

======
ianbishop
Scrolling 2.0 made me think of how convenient it would be to have Exposé
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Expos%C3%A9_(Mac_OS_X)>) for tabs, allowing you
to see the face of all open tabs and being able to click to bring them to the
front.

I remember Internet Explorer having a similar function but it was more an
"alt-tab" type feature.

------
ScottWhigham
Underwhelming

------
TweedHeads
Overwhelming

